# What went wrong??????



## MDTS (Nov 15, 2013)

OK got some new powders just 10grams of each. Got Tren E Test C Sust.

So first now this is not my first time brewing so the only thing i can figure is there is something different about the powders.

Heres what i did I started with the tren E used refined coconut oil 31ml and put 10ml of BB in and 1ml of BA. I heated it till it was dissolved fully but after cooling there is like syrup on the bottom of the media bottle. Not sure why? I have never seen this reaction before, maybe someone else has seen this happen before and can tell me what to do? 

Now I thought that maybe it was the the cocnut oil being this was the first time I used it.

So for the sust and test cyp I used cotton seed oil and 20%BB and 2%BA which is what i normally do but they both came out cloudy after cooling. 

Now the BB was 2 years old i don't know if that could be the cause.

Please help me figure this out!!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 15, 2013)

First off why coconut oil.? Should have used 100% mct .. bb if been opened can evaporate even in sealed vial.. possibly  that.
Lots a tren raw is junk. What was mg/ml of each magic potion were you trying to accomplish ? Many variables to this catastropic failure..


----------



## sodzl (Nov 15, 2013)

Maybe i missed it but I don't see any mention of filtering in your post.

PS.  Who's powder were you using?


----------



## meterman5 (Nov 15, 2013)

Did you make sure all the powder was completely dissolved before adding oil. Sometimes I will add a little hot oil if the raw doesn't get 99% clear after mixing in the BA and BB. With small batches it shouldn't have been to hard though. I know that some cloudiness can occur just from air bubbles. did it clear up or is it truly starting to crash ?


----------



## MDTS (Nov 15, 2013)

Yes I filtered and it was after filtering that it went cloudy and the tren gooey. Yes it was all completely dissolved before filtering. I used coconut oil because people were saying its a really smooth oil to run. Tren E was 200, test C 250 and Sust 250.


----------



## MDTS (Nov 15, 2013)

Also it is still cloudy and gooey today.


----------



## sodzl (Nov 15, 2013)

Idk , seems like the bb and ba are the only common factors.
Coconut oil is a no no
BB was old, but BB has a shelf life of 2 years if left out of sunlight and heat.
Was the Bb, Ba , and cotton seed in plastic or glass containers?
Whose raws were you using?


----------



## MDTS (Nov 16, 2013)

well the BB and BA are both over 3 years old and are stored in plastic containers. The raws are suppose to be 99% pure and from LF.
I am wondering if it was the coconut oil to start that caused the problem and being i used the same filter for each batch and mixed everything using the same beaker that it had an effect of everything.
Could I use methanol to pull the hormone out again and hopefully get most of each back into raw form again, with the methanol process just like doing vet pellets.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 16, 2013)

No u cant use methanol to get raw back now..Think its the age and nut combo.. eat the coconut use gso or pure mct or cottonseed.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 16, 2013)

Brand a coconut oil?.


----------



## sodzl (Nov 16, 2013)

MDTS said:


> well the BB and BA are both over 3 years old and are stored in plastic containers. The raws are suppose to be 99% pure and from LF.
> I am wondering if it was the coconut oil to start that caused the problem and being i used the same filter for each batch and mixed everything using the same beaker that it had an effect of everything.
> Could I use methanol to pull the hormone out again and hopefully get most of each back into raw form again, with the methanol process just like doing vet pellets.



Seems like rye coconut oil was/is the problem.  Using the same filter probably didn't help either.  I stopped using anything in plastic bottles,  I had some bb in a plastic bottle and it leeched some of the color.  The cotton seed also developed a weird odor after some months.

BB and BA are almost clear, you could put some in a clear beaker and inspect it.  Unfortunately it looks like you might have to toss it.


----------



## ShortStop (Nov 16, 2013)

Convert Steroid Powders into an Injectable form
To much heat maybe.. Its hard to say


----------



## MDTS (Nov 17, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Brand a coconut oil?.



The coconut oil was from med lab supply. It was refined coconut oil.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 17, 2013)

Does that brand jell if in refridgerator?


----------



## joshck (Nov 17, 2013)

No it gets completely solid and im pretty sure they tell u it turns into a solid below 70 degrees


----------



## joshck (Nov 17, 2013)

After u add bb and ba it jells tho around 68


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 18, 2013)

Super!


----------



## joshck (Nov 18, 2013)

Hahah so I guess now the question would be.....whats  the temperature inside ur house bro


----------



## joshck (Nov 18, 2013)

I think its the temp in ur house...nothing wrong with ur oil....cracks me up tho some guys acting like u created a sin...if u bought ug lab b4 from diff places chances r u probably used stuff with vegetable oil in it  from some young punk brewing shit up in his moms basement...sorry for my rant..just got back from the gym with a bunch of high school kids there standing around or trying to steal my bench ...lol damn tren


----------



## MDTS (Nov 18, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Does that brand jell if in refridgerator?



It turn white or solid.


----------



## MDTS (Nov 18, 2013)

My place it set at 70 degrees F and but the main issue is the tren one it is just a blob of goo on the bottom of the media bottle.? But other wise your saying the coconut oil is fine to use?


----------



## joshck (Nov 18, 2013)

Yes its fine to use  ...it will gel up if ur house temp drops at night tho ... rooms can be colder than other...its just weird ive never seen tren do what ur saying..ive seen it get cloudy but never goo like ur saying...the only time ive seen any thing get gooey is when coconut oil is used and then its a temp issue ...maybe post pics or something. ..id heat it up again and then set it in the warmest place in ur house and see if still gels up after it gets to room temperature


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 19, 2013)

Little more chems probably needed in the tren .. Nuts ok it's just a hassle when you live in a cold climate and it sits on the dash of the car defrosting so to speak. I seem to get more acne from it more than usual also .


----------



## MDTS (Nov 21, 2013)

I think it had to be either the BA and BB are too old. Will adding more BB or BA be a harsher on the user?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 21, 2013)

Bb ok to 30% ..no more than that and 3% max on ba ..


----------



## Daniel11 (Nov 21, 2013)

I was going to use coconut oil but it's a fat (solid) at room temp so I opted for MTC. 

I was concerned of exactly the thing you have described.


----------



## MDTS (Nov 21, 2013)

Daniel11 said:


> I was going to use coconut oil but it's a fat (solid) at room temp so I opted for MTC.
> 
> I was concerned of exactly the thing you have described.



But my tren is not cloudy or solid the oil itself which is the majority of the liquid is fine and clear. Its the tren itself I believe that has formed a blob of goo at the bottom of the bottle. 
Which i notice even when i heated it up to melt in the first place  i could see it sort of separated at the bottom but thought I was just seeing things. After running it through the filter sure enough I could see it was just a blob of goo.


----------



## joshck (Nov 22, 2013)

Damn bro where did u get ur powders so I know who not to use....maybe ur source just sent u crushed up pellets lol...post some pics up ....hahaha does this goo look like glue


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 22, 2013)

How could a filter not stop the goo, it should plug the filter.. im not gettin this..
22uvm filter correct?.


----------



## joshck (Nov 22, 2013)

Hahaha thats what im saying....never in my life have I seen tren turn to goo....the only time ive seen anything like goo is when u get the pellets and go that route and that shit does settle to the bottom.....some pics of what it looks like and maybe we could help a brother out


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 23, 2013)

Hes gonna drive a brother to drink not help out. ..lets just say bunk..draw all the non goo up and slam some..only way to salvage it..


----------

